# fifteen52 RSL Tarmac Coming Back in Stock with New Sizes and fitments! Pre-Order Sale!



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*The Tarmac!* 

The 18x8.5 RSL Tarmac is coming back in stock, and it's not alone! This year we're offering some new sizes and fitments: 

___________________________________________________________ 

*17x8* 
4x100 ET30 
5x100 ET30 









___________________________________________________________ 

*17x9* 
5x100 ET30 









___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5* 
5x100 ET35 
5x112 ET35 
5x112 ET45 









___________________________________________________________ 

*18x9.5* 
5x100 ET40 
5x112 ET45 









___________________________________________________________ 


As before, we will also keep stock of raw and blank wheels for custom fitments. If you don't see something that works for your application, shoot us an email at [email protected] and we'll let you know what's possible! 

We expect the first container to arrive *late July* with other shipments to follow shortly after. Just like for previous wheel releases, we are offering a special pre-order deal! With a 50% (refundable) deposit, we are offering a 10% discount off the wheel cost! Some sizes and apps will be in limited quantities, so getting in on the pre-order will ensure you a set of the current production run! 

See the FAQ below for more information: 

*- Is the deposit fully refundable? * 
Yes, 100% up to the point the wheels arrive at our warehouse. 

*- Do I have to pay sales tax?* 
Sales tax applies to any wheels shipped within California or picked up at our warehouse in Corona, CA. For those customers, sales tax will be added to your final payment request. 

*- What about shipping? * 
We ship via FedEx Ground domestically and Priority Mail for international shipments. Shipping cost will be determined once the order is placed and will be paid for with the final 50% payment. You can always send us an email for a shipping cost estimate to your Zip/Postal Code. 

*- When is final payment due? * 
When the wheels arrive in port you will be emailed with a request for the balance of your invoice 

*- You say they're due early June - is this guaranteed? * 
No. We offer the best information available at this time, but with possible delays in transit, at port, through customs, and delivery to our warehouse, we have no control over when the wheels arrive. 

*- What colors are available?* 
Brilliant Silver and Gloss White are the standard finishes 

*- What about other colors or custom finishes?* 
Contact us for more information on custom finishes 

*- Are center caps included?* 
The same raised "52" center cap is included, color-matched to the wheel (silver or white). 

*- What about the dual-color center caps we've seen?* 
We are still working with a decal shop on a template for the center caps and will, hopefully, be able to offer them soon! 

*- Will I need spacers? * 
The standard specs work well at just about any height, but some choose to use spacers to personalize the fitment. 

*- What about lug bolts?* 
The wheels require conical seat lug bolts with a standard 60° taper. These are not included, but are available to purchase. 

*- Are these hub-centric?* 
Most of the apps are drilled to 73mm and appropriate centering rings are included. 

*- What about brake clearance?* 
We've yet to run across a brake kit that the Tarmac can't clear. But if you're worried about clearance, send us your specs and we'll confirm. 

*- What if I want an offset or fitment you do not list?* 
Raw and blank wheels will be available for custom applications. Email us for more info! 

*- How long does the pre-order run?* 
The pre-order will be closed as soon as the wheels arrive at our CA warehouse. 

*- How do I place my deposit? * 
You can call 213-373-1552 with your CC info, or click the corresponding PayPal link below: 

___________________________________________________________ 

*17x8 4x100 ET30 Silver x4* 
MSRP $279.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $251.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $503.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*17x8 4x100 ET30 White x4* 
MSRP $279.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $251.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $503.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*17x8 5x100 ET30 Silver x4* 
MSRP $279.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $251.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $503.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*17x8 5x100 ET30 White x4* 
MSRP $279.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $251.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $503.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*17x8 5x100 ET30 Silver x2 
17x9 5x100 ET30 Silver x2* 
MSRP $279.52/$289.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $251.56/$260.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $512.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*17x8 5x100 ET30 White x2 
17x9 5x100 ET30 White x2* 
MSRP $279.52/$289.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $251.56/$260.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $512.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x100 ET35 Silver x4* 
MSRP $299.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $539.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x100 ET35 White x4* 
MSRP $299.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $539.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x112 ET35 Silver x4* 
MSRP $299.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $539.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x112 ET35 White x4* 
MSRP $299.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $539.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 
*18x8.5 5x112 ET45 Silver x4* 
MSRP $299.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $539.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x112 ET45 White x4* 
MSRP $299.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $539.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x100 ET35 Silver x2 
18x9.5 5x100 ET40 Silver x2* 
MSRP $299.52/$319.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56/$287.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $557.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x100 ET35 White x2 
18x9.5 5x100 ET40 White x2* 
MSRP $299.52/$319.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56/$287.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $557.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x112 ET45 Silver x2 
18x9.5 5x112 ET45 Silver x2* 
MSRP $299.52/$319.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56/$287.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $557.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*18x8.5 5x112 ET45 White x2 
18x9.5 5x112 ET45 White x2* 
MSRP $299.52/$319.52 per wheel 
Pre-Order Sale Price $269.56/$287.56 per wheel 
*Total Deposit Amount $557.12* 
 
___________________________________________________________ 

*17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5, 18x9.5* 
Custom offsets available from ET0 to ET50 
Custom PCD available 
*Contact us for a quote* 








___________________________________________________________


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

17x9 on Pat Goodin's S13


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Big in Japan


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get in on the preorder and save some cold hard cash


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*PM, email, or call us with any questions!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Not a photochop


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Coming soon to a computer screen near you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

PM or email [email protected] with any questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Call, email or PM with any questions!
.
.
.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Ah yeah!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Non-VW/Audi fitment pre-order links can be found on our website: 

http://fifteen52.us/featured/new-rsl-tarmac-sizes-are-coming-and-pre-order-sale/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Custom bolt patterns, offsets and even 3 piece are available


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Call 213-373-1552 or email ([email protected]) with any questions or to place an order!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Hollywood tested


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Because Racekor


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Satin Black


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Any current Tarmac owners we are looking for a couple cars to put in out booth. PM or email me with a pic and some specs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Still looking for a car for the booth running Tarmacs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Please stop by our booth at Waterfest and say hi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

If you're not one of the over 20-million people that have seen Ken Block's GymkhanaFIVE, watch it now! Sideways landing, what?

[video=youtube;LuDN2bCIyus?hd=1]http://youtu.be/LuDN2bCIyus?hd=1[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry some of the 17s will be here any day now


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

out of curiosity what are the weights?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

24-27LBS so about the same or less than OEM but an inch to 2 inches wider and very strong


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Some 17x8 and 17x9 fitments are in stock! Blank castings are also in stock for custom fitments!

18x8.5 and 18x9.5 will be here soon!

Email [email protected] for a deal on in stock fitments!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

thanks John


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Many of the fitments are now in stock and we are expecting the rest by Friday or Monday. Those of you in the pre-order have already started to receive notices of this. If you have not already, you will as soon as the wheels are unpacked.

This week really is your last chance to get the pre-order discount as the links will be disabled once all of the wheels are in house! Call 213-373-1552 or email [email protected] with any questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the preorder will be ending very soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get in on the preorder before it is too late.


----------

